# From Bremen to Bremerhaven



## cha777 (Sep 19, 2006)

For those of you who have dropped your precious cargo at the Harms in Bremerhaven - what is the best way to get to the airport at Bremen so that I can catch a flight to FRA or MUC? Thanks.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

I would think a taxi would be best. You could call the people at Harms in Bremerhaven and enquire. 

You can take the Bahn from Bremerhaven Hbf. to Bremen Hbf. but I´m not sure where either of these are with respect to Harms or the Flughafen.

Also, the Bahn can take up to 52 minutes (the express is 35 minutes).


----------



## Hammerwerfer (Aug 8, 2003)

To go to FRA, you might jsut as well take the train. 

I got a taxi from Bremerhaven all the way to Bremen Hauptbahnhof. He was empty and I only wanted to go to the train station in Bremerhaven, but he said he would take, me all the wy to Bremen for 10***8364;, which was a hell of a value!


----------



## johnf (Sep 16, 2003)

cha777 said:


> For those of you who have dropped your precious cargo at the Harms in Bremerhaven - what is the best way to get to the airport at Bremen so that I can catch a flight to FRA or MUC? Thanks.


If you don't luck out with a 10,- Euro taxi ride (That's a very good price!) there is regular train+streetcar service from Bremerhaven to Bremen airport arrivals/departures, on a zone-H VBN ticket for 10,- Euros. Here's a link to the VBN that starts off in English. Try giving "Bremerhaven" and "Bremen Flughafen" as From and To. The top two top pop-up choices are Bremerhaven Hbf and Bremerhaven Lehe, the closest station with a ticket agent, and the closest station to the free harbor, respectively.

When is your flight?


----------



## cha777 (Sep 19, 2006)

johnf said:


> If you don't luck out with a 10,- Euro taxi ride (That's a very good price!) there is regular train+streetcar service from Bremerhaven to Bremen airport arrivals/departures, on a zone-H VBN ticket for 10,- Euros. Here's a link to the VBN that starts off in English. Try giving "Bremerhaven" and "Bremen Flughafen" as From and To. The top two top pop-up choices are Bremerhaven Hbf and Bremerhaven Lehe, the closest station with a ticket agent, and the closest station to the free harbor, respectively.
> 
> When is your flight?


Thanks...that's awesome info! Haven't booked yet (car or trip...car should be this week:bigpimp, just in the planning phase. I'll probably have to drop-off the day before, train/cab it back to a hotel near Bremen Flaghagen, and then fly the next morning as that's the only way I'd be able to make a transatlantic connection via MUC, FRA, AMS, etc.


----------



## johnf (Sep 16, 2003)

I ran into that problem on my last trip to Seattle. The trains, buses and trams start running around 4:30 in the morning. The first run gets you to the airport too late to catch the feeder flight to Amsterdam -- if you start from Bremerhaven. You should have no problem starting from Bremen Centrum -- where I would spend the night if I were in your shoes -- but I would double check your flight time just to be sure. The #6 tram going through there and drops you off right in front of the doors to the terminal. Bremen airport is also quite small and easy to deal with. It only has six "gates" that funnel down to three doors.


----------



## FastMarkA (Apr 21, 2008)

Hammerwerfer said:


> To go to FRA, you might jsut as well take the train.
> 
> I got a taxi from Bremerhaven all the way to Bremen Hauptbahnhof. He was empty and I only wanted to go to the train station in Bremerhaven, but he said he would take, me all the wy to Bremen for 10€, which was a hell of a value!


Did the folks at Harms call the taxi for you? Or is the dropoff center in a location where hailing is possible? Thx.


----------

